# FBI Warns of Virtual Kidnapping Scam



## Smiling Jane (Feb 9, 2018)

https://askbobrankin.com/fbi_warns_of_virtual_kidnapping_scam.html?awt_l=M8byp&awt_m=Ik6y8IeBXeP6SL


----------

